Ask HN: Optimal hw specs needed for chrome with 100-1000+ tabs to run smoothly? - SolveEverything
======
qubex
I have no idea what the correct answer maybe (beyond the obvious linear
extrapolations whose bounds of applicability I am not aware of) but I am
curious what prompted a question so patently absurd (not an insult) and with
such a broad order-of-magnitude spread.

~~~
SolveEverything
heyy how about something helpful?

